# carp



## CVHunter INACTIVE (May 28, 2013)

Caught my first carp on the fly the other day. Pretty fun. It hit a big black bunny leach that i was stripping for small mouth. Pretty crazy. Great fight.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I bet it fought like a reccord smalley


----------



## CVHunter INACTIVE (May 28, 2013)

Yeah for sure. It almost got into the backing. Thought i was going to have to follow it.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool!

Very underrated as a "gamefish" as they fight like crazy. I caught a lil guy nearly identical to the pic on my 5wt a few years back while fishing for crappie, and maaaan... :shock::-o what a great fight. Tons of power, and run after run into backing.

Suitable tablefare otoh, not so much. _/O


----------



## fishnducks311 (Nov 9, 2010)

Where were you fishing?


----------



## CVHunter INACTIVE (May 28, 2013)

Onieda reservoir outside of Preston Idaho.


----------

